# Please help me identify this piece of classical music!



## gethjones

Hello everyone,

This piece has been bugging me for a while know, I should recognise it but i just can't, and it's driving me mad!

It appeared on the BBC program COAST the other night. It can be heard at 38:18 (UK users only), and is a violin sounding piece.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod..._5_Glasgow_to_Edinburgh_via_Caledonian_Canal/
Any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rats. It doesn't play over here in the States.


----------



## Philip

How about recording it so we can actually hear the piece...


----------

